# vip211 L277 software



## brg606 (Mar 6, 2006)

when's the next software upgrade gonna come out. i recently had a vip211 installed and get the "freeze ups" about every other day. i called dish and they are aware of the problem and said it can only be fixed with a software update. they took all my info and sent it to the engineers. when asked when the update will come, they had no idea.


----------



## brg606 (Mar 6, 2006)

brg606 said:


> when's the next software upgrade gonna come out. i recently had a vip211 installed and get the "freeze ups" about every other day. i called dish and they are aware of the problem and said it can only be fixed with a software update. they took all my info and sent it to the engineers. when asked when the update will come, they had no idea.


...i meant when's L2.67 coming out.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

brg606 said:


> ...i meant when's L2.67 coming out.


You had my hopes up


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Be patient, but it won't help!


----------

